# HBO Rearranging C-Band Feeds



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

HBO Rearranging C-Band Feeds 
Courtesy of SkyReport.COM (Reposted with Permission)

Effective June 1, HBO will begin using the Galaxy IX satellite (127 degrees W.L.) for distribution of the HBO HDTV East and West feeds to HBO's TVRO C-Band subscribers. 

The change will take place on June 1. However, in order to provide ample time to migrate from Telstar 7 at 129 degrees W.L. to Galaxy IX with minimal disruption, HBO will dual-illuminate the HDTV feeds via both satellites through the end of July. 

The feeds will appear on the Galaxy IX satellite at 127 degrees W.L. as follows: 

*Transponder 10: HBO HDTV East and West 

HBO's primary analog feeds, HBO East and West and Cinemax East and West, will remain in their current locations at 125 degrees and 133 degrees W.L.


----------

